# 75th MPOC



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey folks;

Anyone out there remember when MSP ran the academy for municipalities too? I'm a graduate of the 75th MPOC out of Framingham back in the day (1983). Those were real academies! Any opinions on whether the newer, kinder, academy produces better cops, or the old fashioned way where they ruled by intimidation.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

"Those were real academies"

*Ok, here we go,,,,,, my academy is better than yours. Bottom line, we all went through an academy and we all do the same job. Whether your getting screamed at for 19 weeks or your hand is held for 19 weeks we all deal with the same shit on the street.*


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*


sarge439 @ Fri September 24 said:



Hey folks;

Anyone out there remember when MSP ran the academy for municipalities too? I'm a graduate of the 75th MPOC out of Framingham back in the day (1983). Those were real academies! Any opinions on whether the newer, kinder, academy produces better cops, or the old fashioned way where they ruled by intimidation. 

Click to expand...

*I'm for the old days.
Give me R Lee Ermey any day.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

OK Big dog. I wasn't trying to say that we do a better job on the street than you. My point was, in those academies back in the old days, we were taught discipline, respect, and integrity. I do not see as much of that in the young cops these days. I'm sure it's not everywhere, and again, I'm not trying to start a war with you. Actually, I was just looking for anyone who might have gone to that particular MPOC. OK? Here, let me buy ya a beer. int:


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

I was just breaking your stones, Sarge. I see both sides of the old school ways and the newer MPOC ways. I agree more with the old school were discipline and respect are drilled into you. Just look around your PD, you can see the difference. Be safe out there in Chicopee.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, I heard that, back in the day, that was the REAL academy (MSP Framingham). My wife's cousin went there back in the early 80's for a Town PD...


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Morning guys;

Just took a three day break. Thanks for the posts. Still looking for anyone who might have attended the 75th. Probably as old as we are I'll either find them in Florida retirement home or the obits! :t:

Posted Wed Sep 29, 04:16:

P.S.--BogDog15. Yeah you're right I see it all too often in my PD and in the PD I work for part time. Oh well, times change. Be safe.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was a member of the "Last Class": the 69th RTT, Staff Sergeant Roger Ford (RIP) was senior drill, with Marty Driggs and Jack Spellacy commanding the platoons (John Richardson was ADA).

I'm for the old way. The new kids (not all!) are apparently in it for themselves, and screw anyone else as long as they make a 'name' for themselves. 

My point is that it is no longer a team, but an "I'm-the-best" competition :shock: 

I'm glad I came through when I did: Dom Scalese, Roger Ford, Marty Driggs, Jack Spellacy and John Richardson rule!

No one can question my bonafides... 8)


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

dcs2244;

John Richardson (WoJo) and I are great friends. Yeah Roger Ford , aka "The Bat" was an awesome instructor. We also had Trooper Spirlet, Jack Spellecy, Trooper Snow and just a great bunch of cadre. They broke our stones, but they also taught us alot. Not just about police work, but about ourselves and life in general. God Bless those "old" guys.


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

[

I'm glad I came through when I did: Dom Scalese, Roger Ford, Marty Driggs, Jack Spellacy and John Richardson rule!

Wow, talk about some GREAT guys. Dom Scalese was one of the toughest guys I knew, and we had some laughs during the old "anti-war" days. Anyone know how he is doing?


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't know about Scalese. Ford retired as did Spellecy I believe. Richardson retired and is into real estate sales. Doing well I hear.

Posted Thu Nov 04, 02:57:

No old 75th MPOC guys left out there!?  I just heard the other day that Spirlet is a Lt at a C Troop barracks. Not sure but I believe C Troop HQ in Holden. Hope he's doing well. Be safe everyone. Just thought I'd check back tonight and see if anyone new on this thread.


----------

